# Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro Cigar Review - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I truly enjoyed this cigar. And for the price I think it was a great value. It could probably do better with more time in the humidor, but overal...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro Cigar Review - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro


----------

